# AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ...eggs



## billybobjoebob (Aug 14, 2005)

um..ok well we got these two eggs we found and tehre is no mother or dad and stuff so we tried to keep them they were still warm so we put them in a blanket in a bucket but we dont really have a big light  like we would put it as close to a light as we could but we cant keep the light on all night because our paretns wont let us so...dont know how it will stay warm and when i touched the eggs they werent that warm anymore so....yeah helpppp...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Without proper incubation the eggs won't hatch.
They might not even be fertile in the first place. You can determine that by holding a flashlisht behind the eggs in a darkened room.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

We had a member who got egg(s) that had been being attended to by parent and in last day or so put on heating pad and hatched. But, otherwise it is difficult to duplicate what the parents do for the eggs w/out an incubator and proper attendance. The parents are constantly rotating on the nest and turning the eggs as they do with gentle nuzzles. I myself did try w/a heating pad as the successful member had and was not successful. You would have to be able to maintain correct temperature which is doubtful w/heating pad settings available.

fp


----------



## billybobjoebob (Aug 14, 2005)

ok see i put it under a flashlight and i saw like veins and a black dot in both of them..can you tell if they are alive? also one of them has crasks at the end but it was break or anything would it still be alive too?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like the eggs are fertile in the early stages. That doesn't mean they are also alive, though.
You will need to improvise an incubator and keep the eggs warm 98-100F. They need to be turned 1/4 turn three times a day and they will need moisture.
In a few days you can check again if they have developed.

Reti


----------

